# Eastfork Hybrid striper trolling



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

As you all may already know I love to troll, now muskie season is done till Labor day I want to focus on Hybrid striper action at Eastfork, I live 10 minutes from the Bantam ramp. Do I just troll bass crankbaits? I will be trolling with 8 rods (legally) so I will have cranks at different depths. I am new to Eastfork as well, do I troll next to the beach, or just use sight when I see them jump? 

Thank you,


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

I've heard that guys troll big white bucktail jigs when trolling.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

they were spawning on the banks last weekend. We caught several while crappie fishing. The beach is a good spot and the open area out from river is good.


----------



## Rapala_Bass_Rebel (Oct 18, 2010)

I only catch them on chicken liver off the bottom they hit like crazy by the beach. 17"-23 " all day youll hit limit within hour or two

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks man, I use the bantam ramp. So I just go in front of the beach? So I just use my electronics and wait till I find fish then start dropping the chicken liver?


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

You can't really trust your electronics right now because the carp are thick. You will think you are on a big school of hybrids and then carp will start rolling all around your boat. very frustrating.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

my brother said there'as big stripers in there


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

there are bigguns in there..........


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

East Fork is a great lake. It is also one of the most frustrating lakes I've ever fished on.


----------



## Rapala_Bass_Rebel (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah end of beach
_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I went trolling tonight with the wife. As soon as I went to the right of the bantam ramp up the bank I hooked into a small hybrid. I went on around the corner on toward the beach and didn't catch nothine else in 45 minutes. I did lose two bomber cranks. What I did was attached 12lb fluorcarbon to the end of my muskie trolling rods which had 100lb super braid. When I would get the lures caught on something I would break the line when I would jerk it like when I would be muskie fishing.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Legend killer said:


> ...What I did was attached 12lb fluorcarbon to the end of my muskie trolling rods which had 100lb super braid. When I would get the lures caught on something I would break the line when I would jerk it like when I would be muskie fishing.


Did you have the fluoro and the braid tied directly to each other or did you have a swivel there? I usually use an Albright Special knot to join the two lines or 2 Palomar knots onto a swivel.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Bimini twist on the braid, then a uni to uni leader connection is a pretty good choice. Much strongness, and it'll pass through the guides. The only problem is it takes about 5 minutes to rig it, and learning the bimini is a job in itself (good winter learning activity  ). In the field, I typically just do the uni to uni, which is also strong, but the undoubled braid has the potential to cut the mono/flouro leader.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

WAREHOUSE said:


> Did you have the fluoro and the braid tied directly to each other or did you have a swivel there? I usually use an Albright Special knot to join the two lines or 2 Palomar knots onto a swivel.



I tied the lines together and did not have a problem with that. When I would get a crank stuck I would give it a jerk to try to free it and broke the fluorocarbon off the crank. I am thinking about tying the lure straight to the super braid, but I am worried about the fish seeing the line... I may tie on some 20 lb test flurocarbon instead of the 12lb.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Legend killer said:


> What I did was attached *12lb fluorcarbon* to the end of my muskie trolling rods *which had 100lb super braid.*


You may need to use a heavier outfit some of those stripes will go a couple of pounds.


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

Are there any zebra mussels in east fork?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Legend killer said:


> I tied the lines together and did not have a problem with that. When I would get a crank stuck I would give it a jerk to try to free it and broke the fluorocarbon off the crank. I am thinking about tying the lure straight to the super braid, but I am worried about the fish seeing the line... I may tie on some 20 lb test flurocarbon instead of the 12lb.



You don't have to worry much about the wipers seeing your line. They don't give a $%&t when they're feeding.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I didn't know that hybrid stripers spawn, I thought they were like saugeye



AEFISHING said:


> they were spawning on the banks last weekend. We caught several while crappie fishing. The beach is a good spot and the open area out from river is good.




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

They do spawn, though almost entirely unsuccessfully. 

The fish on the beach / bank however, were not "spawning". They just feed on the sand flats because they're adjacent to deep water drop offs. 

They attempt to spawn just like white bass & true striped bass do, in long, shallow, constantly moving runs of water.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

FYI, saugeye can & do reproduce also. They cannot reproduce with one another, however they can back cross with either parent species, just like wipers.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I always wondered about that with saugeye.. interesting


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> They do spawn, though almost entirely unsuccessfully.


I usually blame it on the alcohol. I suppose they can blame it on the Ohio River water quality


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I am heading out to troll for an hour or so...


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

How do you troll 8 rods legally?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

And how'd ya do?


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

KWaller said:


> I didn't know that hybrid stripers spawn, I thought they were like saugeye
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wipers and saugeye can and do spawn (not with each other obviously).
Here's some info for anyone interested

http://aqua.ucdavis.edu/DatabaseRoot/pdf/300FS.PDF

http://www.walleyesinc.com/walleyeinc2/corey20021.html


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I went out with the wife and baby and got to make 1 pass down across the lake at the bantam ramp before the baby started fussing and wanting to cruise around the lake. Caught one largemouth around 18" with a fat free shad firetiger bomber. I trolled 4 rods last night. In ky there is no rod limit. When I fish Ohio waters


----------



## OutdoorKen (Jul 18, 2013)

So have you figured out the wipers there yet? White/blue/green are great colors and anything flashy silver/gold.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

HOUSE said:


> I usually use an Albright Special knot to join the two lines....


Albright works for me. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

fallen513 said:


> How do you troll 8 rods legally?


I was wondering the same thing as well. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

Legend killer said:


> As you all may already know I love to troll, now muskie season is done till Labor day I want to focus on Hybrid striper action at Eastfork, I live 10 minutes from the Bantam ramp. Do I just troll bass crankbaits? I will be trolling with 8 rods (legally) so I will have cranks at different depths. I am new to Eastfork as well, do I troll next to the beach, or just use sight when I see them jump?
> 
> Thank you,


How do you use 8 rods in ohio legally?


----------



## wannabefishin (Aug 20, 2012)

Bostonwhaler10 said:


> How do you use 8 rods in ohio legally?


Only if there are 4 people in the boat. 2 rods per fisherman.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

One person cant troll 8 rods but i have seen people in kayaks trolling 3 and 4 rods. This at EF I hope they dont get caught can cost you your gear and a hefty fine.


----------

